# It was just a question



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Bill...."Hey Joe, do you have any pics of your wife naked?"  Joe's indignant reply,  "Of course not!!"  bill...."Wanna buy some?"


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

What, no videos, LOL!


----------

